# Prayer request



## Havana Dude (Jun 18, 2015)

If ya'll don't mind, send one up for a very good friend of mine. He was diagnosed Monday with a rare form of Leukemia. I do not have the particulars on exactly what kind, only that the docs say they caught it early. He is currently being treated at a well known hospital known for this kind of thing. I'm being vague because he is a private person. He is in his early 50's, very strong, and very positive at this point that he will beat this. He is the type of guy that will give you the shirt off his back, then lay down in the creek so you can step on his back to get across. Never met a more selfless person I don't believe. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 18, 2015)

Sent


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your friend, prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 19, 2015)

Prayers for your friend from here.


----------



## speedcop (Jun 19, 2015)

And I don't think God is finished with your selfless friend here yet. My prayer that he carries on for a long time.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 20, 2015)

speedcop said:


> And I don't think God is finished with your selfless friend here yet. My prayer that he carries on for a long time.



I sure hope and pray you are correct. Made the trip yesterday to see him. He is upbeat and positive about beating it, but I can see the toll it has taken on him emotionally. We had a great visit, we laughed, cried, and shared some great memories, and vowed to make more in the times to come. 
They are being very aggressive with his treatments, because it is a very aggressive cancer. Thank you all for you thoughts and prayers for him and his family. He has a 19 year old son, and 15 year old daughter, along with his loving wife. Pray for them as well as they travel, and just deal with all of this.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## mattech (Jun 21, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 21, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## pacecars (Jun 24, 2015)

Tell Chris he is in our prayers. Also he has to be one of the funniest people I have ever met


----------

